# Race me in MKW



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

One per household person, money is only given if it's 1v1 unless I decide to give it.

I have yet to be beaten by a TBT person in a 1v1 match. :O
Yes, teh black yoshi beat me before I came here as well so he's excluded. 

Btw, I mean in total overall Grand Prix score.
And I'd rather no one use the Grumble Volcano or the Mushroom Gorge glitches. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

It's easy to win. c=<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2009)

I beat you once.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

Uh no, lmao, I mean in whole overall GP score.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

I might be able to beat you. But not today, maybe tomorrow. Btw pwnsome sig Mega.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll gladly race you then.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ehh, need brawlers. I'll race you, but I know I'll lose. Still fun trying. >:]


----------



## MygL (Feb 17, 2009)

cmon ppl this are some easy 100k almost xD


----------



## youkieran (Feb 17, 2009)

im a pro lets race when i get home my mii will kill u all


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> BUMP


ill play =]


and

holy shiz! you lost 1.4 mill to a scammer???


im sorry dood =*[


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And got banneed for cursing at him. o.0

FC?


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.

i wouldv'e cussed him out too.

thats not really fair for you.
i wouldv'e been so mad a prob. would have reached through my comp. to punch the hell outta him xD..


anyway. when are we gonna race?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MKW FC?


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. whoops =] its...uhh


4940-9534-0771


sorrz  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, I'ma go make a room, join me. c:


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> One per household person, money is only given if it's 1v1 unless I decide to give it.
> 
> I have yet to be beaten by a TBT person. :O
> Yes, teh black yoshi beat me before I came here as well so he's excluded.
> ...


Cough*i beat you*cough

nvm, i read end of sentence.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

btw. my mii is a pig-eeeee


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 17, 2009)

ohh. that was just mean xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol, well good night everyone. :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Thaier (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll race you tomorrow Ryudo! ; )
You know I am pretty good. But I don't want any bells if I win.-


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> One per household person, money is only given if it's 1v1 unless I decide to give it.
> 
> I have yet to be beaten by a TBT person. :O
> Yes, teh black yoshi beat me before I came here as well so he's excluded.
> ...


You'r on ^-^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Race me now? FC? Mine right below post.

Thaier-You're on. c=


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, i thought you ment on Animal crossing Lol, Soz maybe later?


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 18, 2009)

I told you I'll race you today or something. >.>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

How could you race a GP on ACCF? o.0

Do you have MKW? :O

@dsmaster FC?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll race you 

Fc:4296-3116-9296


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

Bring it c:<


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 18, 2009)

Hes so tricky! dont doo it =p 


im just kidding =]

hes really good, and im really clumsy and fall in his traps lmao


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I'll race you, I'll add you and open up, madison, crash, you guys can join. c=

FC right here.↓


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

M'kay you really need a computer 

What're you waiting for? Getcho but on the wii! o:<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

I know I do but parents won't let me get one. :/


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

Racing time!

*prays you don't pick DK Summit*


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 18, 2009)

dood.ITS ON!


----------



## Thaier (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to race tomorrow guys! So keep me on the list!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

I only pick DK Summit because Sockhead fails on DK Summit.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright, open up the room!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

That Koopa Cape race was just not fair :'(


----------



## Anna (Feb 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That Koopa Cape race was just not fair :'(


You beat me loads esp. once


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 18, 2009)

now im egg man. xD lol


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

CHEATAR! O:<


No, i just suck ;~;


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CHEATAR! O:<
> 
> 
> No, i just suck ;~;


You haven't seen me race then.
Unless you joined my tourney?


----------



## Joe (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll race you?


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 18, 2009)

im holding a MK wii tourney. read details and enter if intrested =]

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7126979/1/#new

[ sorry for advertising]


----------



## StbAn (Feb 18, 2009)

I want to race you, my FC is in my sign, send me a PM if you add me


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Was someone using blue shell hacks in that last race? o.0


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Was someone using blue shell hacks in that last race? o.0


I didn't see a single blue shell in the whole thing .

And did I mention who unfair Koopa Cape was?

Who gave me that Thunder Cloud?  >_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. 

Well I'm back. :O

Apparently I had a half day. c:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone? :O

It's free and easy. c:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

It's free and you might win big. :O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

my fc : 1590 8520 4114


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll race? FC 4983-9298-3237


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

did u add me ?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

xavier, post your FC and all three of us can race. :O

xavier?
Thaier, race with us. c:


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

I posted it..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

xaviar said:
			
		

> I posted it..


You mean you edited it in. :/

I'ma go on and host now. c:


----------



## Thaier (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry Ryudo I am in the middle of a clan war lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Join afterwards. :O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

so did u add me ?


----------



## Thaier (Feb 20, 2009)

It is 3 GPs long I will try but I have dinner after lol


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

ssooo ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

my fc 1590 8520 4114


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

I have you added, add me. o.0
xavier, I'm gonna do a room match, join it. :O
FC here.↓


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

I added you.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

why i cant join the game ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

i found u but it wont let me enter


----------



## xaviar (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow i failed.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 20, 2009)

vs me again ryudo

unless your scared >=D


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

me plls


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

ommmm:g


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> me plls


I'll race you. c=<
But post FC, I deleted you. :O
alain, still wanna race?


----------



## Fontana (Feb 20, 2009)

ryudo race me >=D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ryudo race me >=D


FC?


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Ryudo am I still added on your FC?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes Joe but I need to re add waluigi, I deleted TLM and DSmaster though.


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, Tell me when you have a open room, I'll come.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on wii-net :O
Just come when I open, I'm opening asap.


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm waiting now :]


----------



## Joe (Feb 20, 2009)

Where did Ryudo go?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

here my code ; 1590 8520 4114


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 20, 2009)

i wanaaaaa raceeeee


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

i can race you


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd be happy to race with you today Ryudo, but I dont want to steal all your bells, we can do it just for the fun of it xD


----------

